# 13 Year Old Polo - New lease of Life & First Time Rotary.



## branter33 (Aug 23, 2007)

*13 Year Old Polo - New lease of Life. (Updated page 10)*

Hi All :wave:

This detail was done last week over the course of 5 days..
It is the replacement for my old car, which I sold a couple of weeks ago.

*Bit of Background.*
The car used to belong to a friend of mine's stepdad. Before that it belonged to his dad from new and spent most of it's life in Cornwall. It was purely used for the shop run and was always serviced by VW. After that it came up to Bonnie Scotland, where it was used for a short period of time before being MOT'd. In the time after the MOT it did around 600 miles and since that time it had sat for around 19 months in their driveway.

So after a chat to them about it, they let me have it for the grand sum of £0! under the condition that I detail both their current cars; Cayman S (which I have already done) and a Full Correction on their Saab (still to be done).

So in order to get it back on the road I got it an MOT. With the just the usual suspects needing changed; brake pads, discs, battery, full Oil, filter, water change, etc. two new tyres on the front and road tax.
The car is a green VW Polo, P reg (so 13 years old), 5 door, with a 1.4 petrol engine and only 26,668 miles on the clock 

*So on with the detail.*

*Day 1.*
The goal here was full restoration; Paint Correction, Protection, Engine and Interior. Also, it would be my first time using the Makita rotary so I was looking forward to it.

The car, as it had been sat for a while, had begun to grow it's own mobile garden. With a lot of moss and an array of insect life setting up shop. There was a few scratches that I knew I could remove and a bash on the front -which will require a visit to the body shop, and a new indicator lense.

*Exterior Before...*













































*The Bash on the Front Bumper.*









*Closer Inspection.*


























































































































































*The Engine..*

























*And the Interior..*














































As you can see, the interior was looking in pretty good shape just general grime. Seats are immaculate... Engine bay just needed a degrease and spruce up. Only the exterior requiring a deep clean.

*Clean.*
First up was the wheels. They just recieved a quick clean as they would be removed later in the detail to do the backs. I will refurb them in the near future as well as a couple of ideas I have for the centre caps :thumb:

*Done with...*

AS Smart Wheels.
Meguiars Slide Lock Brush.
Toothbrush for Wheel Weights.
Small Detail Brush.














































Next up was time to remove the mould and clean up all the door, boot shuts, badges, trim, etc. Whilst I did this I also cleaned up the engine bay.

*Done With..*

Citrus APC
Various Sizes of Swissvax Style Brushes
Degreaser
AS Tardis



































































Then it was onto cleaning the paint. Started off with a mix of AS Snow Foam and APC to loosen off the dirt.










Whilst this dwelled I gave the trim a further agitation using Swissvax Style Brushes.










Nice thick Mix..










It was then washed using..

2 Bucket Method.
Dodo Juice BTBM.
Eurow Sheepskin Mitt.

Leaving us with this... The car's already looking a LOT better. :thumb:



















I then proceeded to clay the car using..

Sonus Green
Shampoo Mix in Spray Bottle
There was a fine black overspray on the roof, bonnet and flatter areas. Other than that there was a lot less than I expected considering it was the first time it had been clayed in its 13 years!







































This left the paint silky smooth and restored a bit of depth and clarity to the finish.



















I then decided to debadge the back in order to tidy up the rear end a bit. So I broke out the heatgun and some AS Tardis. The badges peeled off no problem just leaving the glue residue which was easily removed using the Tardis.



































It was then time for another quick wash, same as above. Then brought in and dried using AS Tango and a Miracle Dryer. This allowed me to get a better look at the overall condition of the paint. As for general wear the paint was a bit dull, with the flake not coming through as it should. 'Swirlage' was pretty minimal. Only thing was a few RDS.

The car was then taped up ready for the following day...










*Day 2.*
Time to break my rotary virginity! I've been using the G220 for about a year and a half, so decided the only way to take my work to the next level was to get a Makita. First impression was that it was a fair bit heavier, but also a LOT sturdier.

So first off, was a test patch on the bonnet. 
*Using..*

Megs Polishing Pad.
Menz IP
Started at 600rpm
Worked up to 900rpm 
then worked all the way through to around 1600rpm

Leaving me with..










Which was a great improvement but still not leaving the greatest finish and a few deeper scratches remaining.

So I decided to up the gears. Moving on to a 2 stage correction; Compounding then Finishing using a dedicated finishing polish.
So after a couple goes I decided to start work on the boot..

This was done using..

Small 3M Compounding Pad.
Menz PG.
Spread at 600rpm.
Worked in at 900-1200rpm.
Then up to 1800rpm to remove defects.

This was giving me good correction, one or two small RDS remained but I would rather tackle them at a later date when I have more experience with the rotary.

*Before & After.*
















But in turn leaving its own marring. 
So this was refined using

Small 3m Finishing Pad.
Menz FF P085RD.
Spread at 600rpm.
Worked at 900-1200rpm.
Up to 1500rpm.
Then back to 900rpm.

This was giving a finish I was happy with :thumb:

*Before & After.*























*More correction.*
































The plastics were done using the Megs G220.

Megs Polishing Pad
Menz IP
Worked in then burnished down.

I wasn't happy to be doing the plastics with the rotary as it was my first time. So I'm looking for anyones' techniques for plastics to give me a better idea on how I should be working them :thumb::thumb:

*The Back Finished down.*









I then moved onto the rear quarter panel... Same process.
*Before, Poor 50/50 & After.*
































I then worked my way long the driver side... Got to a nasty looking scrape -using the same process as above but requiring two hits with the PG.
*Before & After.*
























I then had to nick down and get two new front tyres. So it was out with the axle stands whilst I went and purchased two Uniroyal Rainsports for the front. Pretty cheap due to the size of my tiny wheels.

















Once back I decided to call it a day. I didn't manage to get as much as I'd hoped done but the day had been full of distractions so I went home for some dinner.










*Day 3 and A Late Night.*
First off, a clean of the wheels back and front. Then dried off and given the first of 2 coats of Poorboys Wheel Sealant.








































The front arches were dressed using CG New Look Gel.










*Before & After.*
















And then back to the polishing. Starting with the lower panel on the drivers door then moving onto the front quarter. Once again still sticking with my initial two stage correction.










*Before & After.*

























With the driver side done, I moved onto the roof. I have no photos of this as it was hard enough to get the halogens on it never mind get any pictures.
Then before moving onto the passenger side. I taped off the rear VW badge and then went at it with some Menz FF on a cotton bud, bit of patience and buffed. Leaving this.

































Looking good...










Then onto the driver's side. Once agian following the same process. Couple of hits needed in some places.

*Correction Shots..*







































































The front was then finished off. The bonnet needed two hits, but still a couple RDS remained but I want to again tackle them at a later date. The bumper was done using the G220.
Final bit of polishing was to tackle the lights.

These were done using..

The rotary.
Small 3M Polishing Pad.
Menz IP.
Worked the same way as the finishing polish.
















All polishing done...










*Day 4.*
Was an afternoon start as I had been working. Wasn't till around 4-5pm I got started. Rolled outside for some final checks then given a quick snowfoam and washed using 2BM.





















































Then the car was brought in and dried off using AS Tango and a Miracle Dryer.

Once dried I moved onto the interior. This wasn't too bad, just general grime, so a once over using..

Citrus APC.
AG Interior Shampoo.
A Variety Of Brushes.
Some MF's.










Then it was onto a once over using the G220 and Red Moose Glaze.

Applied on a Sonus Finishing Pad.
Spread at speed 2.
Worked at speed 4.










Glass was polished with...

Rotary.
3M Polishing Pad.
Zaino Z12.
Spread at 600rpm.
Worked at 1100rpm.


























Then it was onto the wax and todays choice was Zoomol Vintage :argie:










This was applied very thinly with a damp applicator and then the car was put to bed as it was getting late. I wouldn't normally leave it overnight but I was tired and needing sleep.










*Day 5..*
I began by removing the wax, using Poorboys DMT's.










This left a superb finish :argie:




























Once all the wax was buffed off I moved onto waxing the door sills, boot shuts, under the bonnet, etc. using Coli..










Another layer of Vintage was put on and left to cure. Meanwhile I got on with dressing all the plastics, etc in the engine bay. This was done using 303 Aerospace Protectant.

















And the wax buffed off the Underside of the bonnet.










Whilst the Vintage was still curing, I jacked up the back end of the car and removed the wheels. These were washed using the same process as before and again recieved two coats of sealant.

Back to the future style...










The wheels were put back on and then I dressed all the interior plastics. Using 303 Aerospace Protectant.










Then it was onto the final stage -last coat of wax buffed off, once again using the Poorboys DMT's. Then I put on my new plates as the old ones were well past there best. These were put on using double sided strips, 6mm on the back and 1mm on the front.

Now onto the afters from inside the warehouse :thumb:














































The car was then moved out of the warehouse...

...or that was the plan! After the car having sat there, it needed jump started to get going. Which I found strange having only just replaced the battery. After a quick look at the petrol gauge, I realised I was REALLY running on fumes. So a quick drive in the van with my petrol can and I returned and poured it in. 
Once jump starting again, I let it run for a bit before realising that the alternator was gubbed 










This was fixed a couple days later but I still got it outside for some final shots.

Thanks a lot if you have made it this far!! :thumb:

*Hope the results are worth it...*

*Interior.*












































*The Wheels.*










*And Exterior..*














































































Once again thanks if you've managed to read all this :thumb:

All comments and advice welcome :thumb:

Also, any tips for working with the rotary.. Especially on plastics would be brilliant.

Cheers

Max


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

brilliant job. i see sooo many of those and they dont give them a second look.

yours on the other hand demands attention.

nice work.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Looks great, and nice to see a non supercar getting the treatment it deserves :thumb:


----------



## Slow_racer (Dec 18, 2008)

dang great job on bringing it back to life. looks better than brand new


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Thats stunning mate, I have a soft spot as my missus used to have a 1.4l and they are great cars, bit heavy if they don't have the power steering but yours looks better than new, superb!!!!


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Great stuff; another old-to-new detail. Looks better then new :thumb:

P.S. I hope you out the new tyres on the back when you replaced the wheels?


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

looks really good, was this your first time with the rotary or had you practised on scrap panel before hand ???


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

Great work, looks stunning! I like the different style of your write up too


----------



## rosssei (Feb 26, 2007)

awesome job mate! lovely wee car - have a soft spot for 5 door polos!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Fantastic turn around mate! :thumb:


----------



## JohnWoods41 (Aug 20, 2008)

what a superb right up...really enjoyed looking through that

really great work too!!!!

oh and hope you had a smoke after the rotary cherry popping  look forward to more


----------



## Tiggs (Feb 28, 2007)

That was absolutly superb, the write up must have taken as long as the detail:doublesho.

My hat comes off to you fella and just for the step onto rotory with great results. Are you planning to go pro or just OCD?



.


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Great correction work :thumb: 

Simon


----------



## Jon_Polish (Sep 4, 2007)

Fantastic job fella, I doff my cap to you. Nice to see an older, non sports car being treated with some respect - props to you!


----------



## natjag (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice write-up. Good work.

The only thing I couldn't work out, is why you put on some Vintage at the end of day 4, then removed it on day 5. Or was this just written out of order?


----------



## Mini One Cabrio (Mar 9, 2007)

What a result!! nice little car as well

Paul


----------



## Dave Richardson (Feb 3, 2008)

Wonderful job mate !!!!!

Tell me are you sure that it is the same car that you collected off the drive

David:buffer:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

nice one

any signs of rust at the bottom of the rear arch (near where it joins the sill?) there's a hell of a mud trap... most i see are well rotten


----------



## Sparkycasual (Feb 4, 2006)

Fantastic job.
Really enjoyed the detailed write up.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Superb job there Max.... looks really good!


:thumb:





What happened to the trip to Oz BTW?!?!?!?!!?


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Excellent turnaround and a great thread :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Amazing work - I like seeing turn arounds like this :thumb:


----------



## chrisfoster1971 (Feb 16, 2008)

well that has made me think my effort was sadly lacking.. fantastic work


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

brilliant, like a new car for almost free!!


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Fantastic.....what a superb job on an everyday car, what are your plans for it? :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

What a fantastic job there fella :thumb:, that little car brings back memories. My Mum had one for years a 1.4 auto in the same colour it never looked that good when she bought her's new.

Great job and very nice detailed write up.


----------



## ribena (May 14, 2006)

love the different write-up style, you've put a lot of effort in there

cracking work too, Polo looks great

even more pee'd off that I have'nt got a Makita yet


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I enjoyed reading that, nice job mate.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Well done mate true dedication to your new car :thumb:

Baz


----------



## Ollie_Escort (May 5, 2008)

must be the cleanest and shiniest Polo in the UK!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking write up Max, fantastic finish matey.


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Awesome job on your lovely car...i like it very much...:thumb:


----------



## West (Jan 11, 2009)

WOW! :doublesho
That's a turnaround mate :thumb:
Nice job :buffer: And very nice thinking it was your first, so I will just hope I can pull an as good job off like you apperently did..!
BTW. Love the polo! Had one myself before my current car.. Little nice car with a lot of nice little details.. But also some really strange things..
Like in the back - the top panel is plastic but the lower is metal.. Be sure to give it some rustprotection underneath at that area as they always start to rust mucho grande that place..

And AGAIN really NICE work!


----------



## branter33 (Aug 23, 2007)

First off Thanks to everyone whos commented :thumb::thumb:

It's much appreciated.

And I hope you all enjoyed the write-up. :thumb:



dubnut71 said:


> Thats stunning mate, I have a soft spot as my missus used to have a 1.4l and they are great cars, bit heavy if they don't have the power steering but yours looks better than new, superb!!!!


I can imagine. Mine has power steering and is actually really light. I much prefer the way it handles to my old car.



parish said:


> Great stuff; another old-to-new detail. Looks better then new :thumb:
> 
> P.S. I hope you out the new tyres on the back when you replaced the wheels?


I would rather have the grip up front, back tyres are in pretty good condition. Once the driving conditions are better I'll probably swap them and wear the old ones down as for wheels that size, the tyres were cheap.



dotnetdave said:


> looks really good, was this your first time with the rotary or had you practised on scrap panel before hand ???


Nope no scrap panel. I just took what I had learned on the G220 and just took my time, keeping a close eye on the panel temp and speeds. Also, I did have a small taster from John (Surferosa) about a year and a half a go. So I had a rough idea what I had myself in for.



Tiggs said:


> That was absolutly superb, the write up must have taken as long as the detail:doublesho.
> 
> My hat comes off to you fella and just for the step onto rotory with great results. Are you planning to go pro or just OCD?.


I'm going to be doing it pro for the rest of the year hopefully. If all goes to plan there should be more on that in the coming months.



natjag said:


> Nice write-up. Good work.
> 
> The only thing I couldn't work out, is why you put on some Vintage at the end of day 4, then removed it on day 5. Or was this just written out of order?


I had put a coat on just to make sure I would atleast get one coat on. Due to not knowing how much time I would have the following day. And though I normally wouldn't leave a wax on overnight, by the time I would have let it cure, it would have been beyond midnight. And my body was screaming out for some sleep! 



andy monty said:


> nice one
> 
> any signs of rust at the bottom of the rear arch (near where it joins the sill?) there's a hell of a mud trap... most i see are well rotten


No, I cleaned it all out. There was a fair amount of dirt, but given that the car has travelled hardly any miles, the rust doesn't seem to have set in. I'm going to look into sealing the arches and the undercarriage during the Summer.



The Cueball said:


> Superb job there Max.... looks really good!
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> What happened to the trip to Oz BTW?!?!?!?!!?


Cheers :thumb:

It's still in the pipeline. I have provisionally booked flights for the 25th November this year :thumb: So, aslong as the visa application goes through fine I'll be away by the end of the year.



neilb62 said:


> Fantastic.....what a superb job on an everyday car, what are your plans for it? :thumb:


Anything that I'm going to do are going to be both on a budget, and subtle. I'm going to clean it up with clear side repeaters and indicator lenses. Also all red tail lights rather than the orange. I'd like to remove the side strips to make it look cleaner but I'd need to have the money for the work. As for the wheels, I'm wanting to have a bit of a laugh with some custom designs on the centre caps. :thumb:


----------



## flying dutchman (Dec 27, 2007)

You did a great job on that!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

superb - job, results and write-up :thumb:

must be incredibly satisfying to get it to that condition for your own use


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Top work man , wow you have vintage sample .
where ican find 4 ounce Zyrnol vintage?


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow, very nice work! :thumb:


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

i got one word ..............................outstanding !!! a fantastic write up and a stunning job you done there matey :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Fantastic work there :thumb:

Nice to see the dedication and time that went into an older car.

Well done :thumb:


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Cracking write up and turn around, the car now looks like it could have just rolled out the factory, we keep an eye out frothis round EK. :thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

GREAT turn around there mate!


----------



## My2Cents (Jan 15, 2009)

Fantastic work - I'll do my 1.4 myself in the very near future.

:thumb:


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

great work there mate


----------



## tromppost (Jan 12, 2008)

Great job and Great write up. What a turn around.


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Nice job, looks awesome. Wish I had some vintage to try.


----------



## gingerstig (Feb 28, 2009)

no way thats the same car good job


----------



## wstrain87 (Jan 26, 2009)

That's amazing work! Really adds value to the car.


----------



## branter33 (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks again for all the positive feedback :thumb::buffer:



MAXI-MILAN said:


> Top work man , wow you have vintage sample .
> where ican find 4 ounce Zyrnol vintage?


Got ours off ebay :thumb: Shipped over from Canada.



Chizzzzy said:


> Cracking write up and turn around, the car now looks like it could have just rolled out the factory, we keep an eye out frothis round EK. :thumb:


Cheers bud. Where abouts in ek you from?


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice one!

Amazing.


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

branter33 said:


> Thanks again for all the positive feedback :thumb::buffer:
> 
> Got ours off ebay :thumb: Shipped over from Canada.
> 
> Cheers bud. Where abouts in ek you from?


from lindsayfield mate


----------



## Consultant (Sep 19, 2008)

Now thats commitment. Super job mate!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Chizzzzy said:


> from lindsayfield mate


windy up there....


----------



## branter33 (Aug 23, 2007)

Chizzzzy said:


> from lindsayfield mate


Kool :thumb:

I'm just down the road at Gardenhall.

I was just out the back of lindsayfield taking some snaps of my pals Lupo Gti. New coilies and G60 steelies :argie:


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

some great locations round those wee country lanes for photo shoots, langlands golfcourse is a favourite.


----------



## branter33 (Aug 23, 2007)

Yeh, got some down there.. and then down at Peel Park whilst the sun was going down. I'll probably post some in the Photography Section if they've turned out well.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

branter33 said:


> Kool :thumb:
> 
> I'm just down the road at Gardenhall.
> 
> I was just out the back of lindsayfield taking some snaps of my pals Lupo Gti. New coilies and G60 steelies :argie:


Is it the nice black one that I have seen nipping about recently???


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

It really is a shame the sun wasn't on your side for the final after photos. That is some great attention to detail - stunning work!

If you get the chance, DO grab some sun photographs!


----------



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2006)

Amazing turnaround


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, a fantastic improvement


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Fantastic turnaround. When I initially saw the pics and the plate I thought that you have bought our Green 1.4 CL. Great little cars we had one from new (P reg) till 3 years ago when we changed to the Yaris. 
I work in Peel Park so will try and see if I can see you about in it 
Alex


----------



## robxr2 (Feb 25, 2009)

*great turnaround*

quality turnaround, awesome pal


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Im not quite sue why, but ive really enjoyed reading this thread...

Its given me a nice fuzzy feeling for some reason - Its been like a mini life story! lol

Anywayz! Nice job! A++++++++++++


----------



## dragonflyjade (Jun 15, 2008)

Excellent work there! Well done! :thumb:

This has given me confidence in breaking my rotary cherry. I have all the bits and pieces. I just need to go out and do it. :buffer:


----------



## SCOTIA (Jun 1, 2006)

Amazin turnround mate,thats a crackin wee car.Excellent write up to.


----------



## branter33 (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks for all the overwhelming comments :thumb:

Everyones been really positive and its totaly appreciated.



The Cueball said:


> Is it the nice black one that I have seen nipping about recently???


Its a silver one.. I'll post some of the snaps I took of it up cause some have turned out quite well. You'll no doubt see it around.



Jim W said:


> It really is a shame the sun wasn't on your side for the final after photos. That is some great attention to detail - stunning work!
> 
> If you get the chance, DO grab some sun photographs!


I know! It had been pretty miserable throughout most of the time I was doing the detail. 
But once the better weather comes in, I'll try get some better snaps to show the true finish.



alx_chung said:


> Fantastic turnaround. When I initially saw the pics and the plate I thought that you have bought our Green 1.4 CL. Great little cars we had one from new (P reg) till 3 years ago when we changed to the Yaris.
> I work in Peel Park so will try and see if I can see you about in it
> Alex


Yeh it is a cracking wee car. It grows on me more each time I drive it.

I stay just roud the corner from Peel Park. So you will no doubt see me scooting about at some point.


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

bloody hell! Some effort there.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

A great post mate. Read from start to finish, some true dedication right there:thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Prime example of what a bit of effort and skill can do to a car that most people wouldn't pay attention to, lovely job.


----------



## ayrtonsenna (Jun 7, 2007)

i bet you were well chuffed at the outcome after all your hard work, great tribute to your skills


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Great transformation and excellent write up :thumb:


----------



## duffy02 (Mar 6, 2009)

looks great bud good work


----------



## djohn (Mar 30, 2007)

Superb job and lovely looking finish on an old car, looks better than many new ones, well done.


----------



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

I liked reading that! Nice to see the turnaround of older cars.

I also would like some advice for using a rotary on plastics so if you or anyone else has got any tips then id be grateful for a PM.

Well done again


----------



## enigma1992 (Mar 11, 2007)

That's a great piece of work. We have a 1998 P 1.4 CL in the same green (dragon green) - they are great cars and quite underrated. Nice work!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

flippin mintage work there mate. great pics + read!

cheers


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Boot looks great de-badged as well! Suits the car.


----------



## branter33 (Aug 23, 2007)

:thumb: :thumb: Thanks Again

Max


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Really very good indeed and a great write up as well! Impressive


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Love looking at jobs like this one mate. You have brought about a cracking transformation on this one and still good wi the photaes too:thumb:

A really good thread and a real wee beauty that now has a completely different character. Well done.


----------



## wujek600kv (May 13, 2008)

Excellent job men ! Like as new


----------



## Maxx? (Aug 1, 2007)

That was impressive work!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

cracking job!


----------



## branter33 (Aug 23, 2007)

Once again.. Cheers to everyone who commented. I didn't expect such a good reaction.



SURFERROSA said:


> Love looking at jobs like this one mate. You have brought about a cracking transformation on this one and still good wi the photaes too:thumb:
> 
> A really good thread and a real wee beauty that now has a completely different character. Well done.


Thanks :thumb:

I'm getting there with the camera.. Didn't really get to use it much over winter. But I'm trying to get back into it. :thumb:


----------



## AM8 (Jan 3, 2009)

What a transformation! and a great right up..thanks for sharing


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Mint, love the under bonnet detail


----------



## Mr Face Jr (Feb 20, 2009)

Very well done!


----------



## branter33 (Aug 23, 2007)

:thumb::thumb: Thanks again..



robertdon777 said:


> Mint, love the under bonnet detail


Cheers. That was one of my favourite bits. It came up so well and no one will ever see it


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent job with the rotary for your first time correction:thumb:

Mario


----------



## aussiedriver (Oct 7, 2008)

Great job and well done on finding 5 straight days. I can only dream or wait until the next major holiday period.


----------



## branter33 (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi all.. thought I'd show the progress I'v made since last posting pictures.

Removed the bumpstrips...

Process was loosen with Tardis, then heat using a heat gun and hot water. Once loose, the strips were peeled off and the residue removed with Tardis and Microfibers.

Once the residue was off I then removed any slight marks using Lime Prime on a polishing pad. There is one or two very small marks, but I will tackle them in a month or two once the Vintage has begun to disappear.










As well as this I have also begun refurbing my wheels as they let the car down.

So they were stripped of as much paint as possible with the pressure washer initially. 
Then they were sanded back using Wet&Dry. First with 180, then 280 and then 400. I also used a drill with a sanding pad on for some more stubborn spots.

After this they were taped up with masking tape and paper and ready for the first coat of primer. 
This was applied in thin coats (about 3-4 in total), sanding down between coats with fine sand paper to help minimize orange peel...
























This was left overnight to allow the primer to properly harden.

Next stage was the paint. The rim was done using Volkswagen Diamond Silver.
Again, light coats (3-4) with sanding between.
This was left to dry for a good few hours before taping up for the centre.
This was done using Volkswagen Black. Same process as above.

I removed the tape from the silver and left overnight again to allow the paint to harden.

















I returned the following day to lacquer. Once again nice even coats, and sanded between. This time around 4-5 layers.
This was left overnight to dry and allow it to gas.

After that, I polished up by hand using Menzerna PO85rd on a German Applicator. And applied two coats of wheel sealant.
Followed by some tyre shine.

These were applied after this final picture was taken...










I have primered the 2nd wheel today, so should have that done in a day or 2. 
So hopefully midway through next week they should all be done and back on the car.

All Comments welcome.

Cheers
Max


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

job well done there, bet it was good fun! :thumb:


----------



## branter33 (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks.

The sanding is the best bit 

I'm impressed with the finish I've got on them so far. Should improve as I go.


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

blimey Can't be too many P reg Polo's wearing a coat of Vintage.

Great turnaround. Looks better than new!


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

saw this in the flesh today in morrisons in East kilbride was behind you in the silver mondeo, does indeed look great!, nice beading too


----------



## brian245 (Nov 20, 2007)

Great job, making me feel guilty as I have one of these sitting in the shed and none too clean at the moment


----------

